# Rear windscreen washer jets not working after low washer fluid warning pops up



## Silverfish120 (10 d ago)

So earlier today I got the "washer fluid level low" warning when I was driving (2016 Bmw F20, 120d), I then refilled it with the same washer fluid I have always been using in the winter. 
When I turned the car back on the "washer fluid level low" warning came up again and now whenever that warning pops up, the rear washer jets stop working, it doesn't even make the sound it always makes when it's spraying the washer fluid. 
Just to be clear the rear washer jets work as they should the first 30 seconds i turn the ignition on, but about 30 seconds later when the washer fluid level low warning pops up the rear washer jets stop working completely.
Does anyone have a clue what is wrong or maybe has had the same issue as im having and how can i try to fix it?


----------

